# Ford, GMC or Chevy 250/2500 Van???



## brianosaur (Jan 7, 2006)

Need rec for new 250/2500

Have 3 Fords (all late 90's) now but HATE the brakes!
My '95 just died and need a new cargo van asap

I'd like to know the pros and cons of what you guys drive

Thnx


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

A buddy of mine sports the Chevy Express 2500. Nothing but good talk about it. I like it enough that if and when I need a van, it will be my first choice.


----------



## vtgaetano (Mar 5, 2006)

still gonna answer.........FORD E-250. I'm on my third one:thumbsup:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i can't believe im getting in the middle of a brewing Ford vs. Chevy discussion

this 'll be the 103rd in life

oh and by the way -- chevy


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

My E-250 has 190,000 miles on it and it purrs like a kitten. The Fords are a little more expensive but i think you make it back in the long run. I have a relative who works for a huge highway construction contractor. They buy something like 20 new pickups per year. I know there is a difference between the vans and pickups, but he says the Fords have proven to be the more cost effective vehicle in the long run.


----------

